
Fake Science:1 journal to 1,500 in 10 years: Hyderabad is hub of pay and publish - yarapavan
https://indianexpress.com/article/india/1-journal-to-1500-in-10-years-hyderabad-is-hub-of-pay-publish-fake-research-paper-5266839/Fake%20Science:%201%20journal%20to%201,500%20in%2010%20years:%20Hyderabad%20is%20hub%20of%20pay%20&%20publish
======
yarapavan
More info:

[https://indianexpress.com/article/india/v-cs-aiims-iit-
profe...](https://indianexpress.com/article/india/v-cs-aiims-iit-professors-
on-list-students-sent-it-we-dont-know-5265394/)

[https://indianexpress.com/article/india/inside-indias-
fake-r...](https://indianexpress.com/article/india/inside-indias-fake-
research-paper-shops-pay-publish-profit-5265402/)

